# Lockmails mit Abo-[ edit] falle



## weißnix (15 März 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin in mehreren Foren etc. unterwegs, da kann man manchmal etwas die Übersicht verlieren.
Jedenfalls bekam ich eines Tages eine Mail (xxx.flirtfev...de). Sinngemäß: "Sie haben Post, wenn Sie diese lesen möchten, klicken ..."
Was solls, vielleicht ein Treuetest meiner Holden dacht ich und handelte auch dementsprechend freundlich aber unverbindich auf die Nachrichten von 3 netten Damen dieser Page. Komisch, dass ich dort wohl schon mal Mitglied gewesen sein soll, aber in der Tat habe ich Jahre vorher mal ein paar solcher Seiten durchstöbert. Wer merkt sich schon solche Adressen? :roll: 
"Reine Formalität", das lesen kostet einmalig nur 0,99 €, natürlich Lastschrift! Der Betrag bricht einem ja nicht das Genick.
Ca. 1 Monat später kam nun aber eine Abbuchung von ca. 30,-€. Diese buchte ich zurück und setzte den Betreiber von "flirt..." per Mail davon in Kenntnis, mit dem Vermerk ich wäre dort kein Mitglied. 
Nicht lang danach gab es schon die erste Post einer Kanzlei. Der Firmenname besteht aus den Familiennamen der 3 Hauptinhaber. Der erste Name klingt so ähnlich wie Aua . Die Lastschrift wäre rechtens, denn mein "ABO" bzw. Testzugang habe sich durch Nichtkündigung automatisch verlängert. Dem widersprach ich per Anruf. "Wer zu dumm ist die AGB zu lesen ..." war dann eine der netten Auskünfte.
Ich muss sagen, ich hab mom. viel Ärger am Hals und früher hätte ich nun garantiert die AGB studiert. Trotzdem sicher auch etwas mein Fehler. :wall: 
Das Resultat dieses 0,99€ Testzugangs sind jetzt Schlußendlich fast 120,-€ Gebühren an den Betreiber inkl. beauftragte Kanzlei. :cry: 

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wie hier am besten zu verfahren ist, bzw. hat schon jemand hier ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht evtl. sogar mit diesem Betreiber? 
Zugleich möchte ich natürlich warnen, vor solchen Mails!!!


Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2007)

*AW: Lockmails mit Abo-[ edit] falle*



			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 3.2 Der Preis (Servicegebühr) für die zweiwöchige Testphase des Nachrichten-Service beträgt € 0,99,
> zahlbar bei Abschluss des Vertrages. Der Preis für das anschließende normale Abonnement beträgt €
> 12,-- monatlich, zahlbar jeweils für 6 Monate im voraus.


da diese Information nur tief versteckt in den AGB zu finden ist, sieht es wie Bilderbuchvorlage
 für dieses Urteil aus
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304 


> Urteil: Versteckte Kosten auf Internetseiten müssen nicht bezahlt werden


----------



## weißnix (15 März 2007)

*AW: Lockmails mit Abo-[ edit] falle*

Hallo

und vielen Dank Captain, das ist doch ne gute schnelle Nachricht! :wave: 


Beste Grüße
weißnix

PS Soll ich informieren, wie es ausgegangen ist?


----------



## Penelope Poe (15 März 2007)

*AW: Lockmails mit Abo-[ edit] falle*

ja, bitte


----------



## weißnix (15 März 2007)

*AW: Lockmails mit Abo-[ edit] falle*

Gut, mach ich dann. :smile:


----------



## weißnix (15 März 2007)

*Eins noch bitte!*

Da ich mich nicht als Abo. sehe, habe ich diesen Dienst auch nicht gekündigt, mal abgesehen von meinem Einspruch. Ich hätte dann Bedenken mit meiner Kündigung rückläufig den Vertrag und also damit seine Richtigkeit bestätigt zu haben.

Ist das Beachtenswert?


Danke noch mal


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2007)

*AW: Eins noch bitte!*



weißnix schrieb:


> Ist das Beachtenswert?


Nein! Wenn du dich nirgends angemeldet hast, dann wird es wohl jemand anderes gewesen sein. Die Prebyte Media GmbH (flirtfever.de) muß schon wissen, wie sie zu ihrem Geld kommt.


----------



## weißnix (19 März 2007)

*Es gibt neues!*

Heute erreichte mich eine neue Dromail der Kanzlei.

Auszug: "...Wir weisen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass unsere Mandantin auf ihre Forderung
nicht verzichtet
und alles daran setzen wird, die Außenstände beizutreiben. Unsere Mandantin
hat uns mit der
Titelerwirkung und Durchführung sämtlicher erforderlicher
Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen
genauso beauftragt, wie mit einer langfristigen Titelüberwachung. So ist
gewährleistet, dass
in den nächsten 30 Jahren, in ständig wiederkehrendem Turnus,
Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen gegen
Sie ergriffen werden können, soweit dies erforderlich wird.
Um die Weiterleitung Ihrer Akte an die Prozessabteilung zu vermeiden, geben
wir Ihnen letztmals
Gelegenheit, die Forderung in Höhe von 119,10 EUR, bis spätestens 03.04.07
auf unser Konto ..."

Das ist nur ca. ein Drittel des Schreibens, das fast ausschließlich in dieser Form verfasst ist. 
Was haltet Ihr davon?


Danke und beste Grüße

Weißnix


----------



## Antidialer (19 März 2007)

*AW: Lockmails mit Abo-[ edit] falle*

Vor Zwangsvollstreckung und Titelüberwachung steht erst mal die Titelerwirkung an, und daran wird es wohl schon scheitern, denn die Betreiber sind Beweispflichtig. Und nur mit einer IP lässt sich kein Blumentopf gewinnen. 

Es werden sicher noch weitere dieser Mails eintreffen, am Ende aber wird das Ganze meiner Meinung nach im Sande versiegen. An einer Klage oder auch nur dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren dürften die Betreiber kein Interesse haben, ein negatives Urteil genügt schon, um dem Geschäftsmodel schweren Schaden zuzufügen.


----------



## sascha (19 März 2007)

*AW: Lockmails mit Abo-[ edit] falle*



> Unsere Mandantin
> hat uns mit der
> Titelerwirkung und Durchführung sämtlicher erforderlicher
> Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen
> ...



  Genau damit hab ich meinen Hamster auch beauftragt. Also nimm dich in acht...


----------



## weißnix (19 März 2007)

*AW: Lockmails mit Abo-[ edit] falle*

Hallo und Danke,

aber irgendwie sind sie doch nett, mir noch diese letzte Chance zur Begleichung zu geben! :sun: 

Interessant, dass die neue Forderung nicht gleich wieder einen Quantensprung bekommen hat, im Vergleich zur letzten. Wird das Eis langsam dünn?  

Ich halt Euch auf den laufenden. 


Gruß

Weißnix


----------

